# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Крипт exe (полиморф)

## Sysenter

*Приват - Элитный Криптор от Sysenter & RET*
*Индивидуальный подход к каждому файлу* (полу*ручной крипт*).
Работаем с 2010 года;
*Всегда чистый (ФУД)* (0/35 на scan4you, 0/44 на virtest, 0/37 на avdetect);
Как правило - уменьшение размера (зависит от входной энтропии Вашего файла),
но можно сверху еще пожать UPX, ASPack и т.п.;
Движок написан на Си + Assembler. *Полиморф* с эвристическим нормализатором энтропии. Оригинальная антиэмуляция, антиотладка, антидамп; Добавлен *пермутатор* (27.02.2013г), добавлен *метаморф* (14.05.2013), а так же присутствует изменение размерности функций и *трэш-код*а  (мусора) (12.06.2013).
Поддержка многопроходности - *"многослойного" (многопроходного) криптования*  (неоднократный крипт уже криптованного файла);
Зависимостей от сторонних модулей и библиотек нет;
Всегда разные сигнатуры и размер; *Поддержка оверлеев, командной строки, TLS, релоков* и т.д.
Проверен на WindowsXP->Windows8, в том числе все серверные платформы.
Обкатан на более 160 чем различных "зверьках" (ZeuS, Spy, Carberp, Ice, Citadel, Pony, DDOS - софт от Сокола, т.к. сотрудничаем,  etc., различных лоадерах, локерах и фейк - АВ, приватных ботах и т.д.).
Постоянная поддержка/чистка.
Кидал, халявщиков, конкурентов и школоту - не беспокоить !.
С вопросами типа: "Сколько фуд держится ?" без запроса на абонимент, - изучить *<МАТЧАСТЬ>* и не беспокоить.
Каждый файл на выходе - *уникальный* во всем.
*+Обход фаерволов - по договоренности;
+Консультации в разработке Вашего софта;
+Имеется SDK для разработчиков, чтоб ваш зверек жил дольше;
+Возможна продажа исходников (1 лицензия) цена 5к$*
24ч/сутки, 7 дней в неделю. Оплата: Яндекс.Деньги, Web Money, РБК, Perfect Money; цена от 30$/файл; 
от 2к$/мес абонемент с уникальным стабом, превентивными обновлениями и загрузкой на Ваш сервер с поддержкой постоянного ФУД'а (0/44).
ICQ: 648084612 (если статус оффлайн - пишите, ответим в течение 10мин)
JID: blackcod@jabber.ru (OTR приветствуется)
JID: tomahawk@jabber.com.ua (OTR приветствуется)
JID: sysenter@jabber.no (OTR приветствуется)

----------


## Sysenter

*UP, АКТУАЛЬНО!*

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаем. Теперь криптуем х64 exe.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Актуально

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Актуально

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Актуально

----------


## Sysenter

*UP*, Актуально. Работаем.

----------


## Sysenter

*UP*, Актуально. Работаем.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Актуально. Работаем.

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Working
Работаем после долгого перерыва.
Все как всегда FUD.

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Работаем. Как всегда FUD.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Актуально! Работаем.

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Возобновляем работу после длительного перерыва!

---------- Post added at 18:46 ---------- Previous post was at 18:44 ----------

Пишите только сюда:
JID: sysenter@jabber.no (OTR приветствуется)

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Работаю, крипт как всегда FUD

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Работаю, FUD

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Работаю, FUD

----------


## Sysenter

Done:
Пришлось потрудиться месяцок

Только нашей группой AntiLockSoft  был разработан деактиватор и дешифровщик сверх вредоносного программного обеспечения Ransomware.Satana, 
ссылки на который пестрят в интернете и который работает как скрытый модернизированный буткит на 3 уровнях защиты и шифрует ваши файлы 
модернизированным алгоритмом AES256, RSA1024 и удаляет точки восстановления системы и теневые копии даже в ваше отсутствие,
заражает сетевые диски и прочие носители информации.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ransomware.satana
Только у нас есть алгоритм расшифровки обработанных им файлов и лечения вашей системы.
Скиншот нашего приложения от очистки данной нечисти прилагаем.
http://prnt.sc/c2ofie
К сожалению постоянно его разработчики модернизируют его алгоритмы блочного шифрования, 
поэтому пишите на указанный в нашей программе E-mail с указанием подробностей.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаем.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаем. FUD.

----------


## Sysenter

Работаем, обращайтесь

----------


## Sysenter

Работаем, обращайтесь

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаем. FUD.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаем.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаю.

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Работаю. FUD

----------


## Sysenter

Работаем, обращайтесь

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаем

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаю.

----------


## yusez

> Всегда чистый (ФУД) (0/35 на scan4you, 0/44 на virtest, 0/37 на avdetect);


Не трынди, если заливал на virtest или avdetect, то детект будет В ЛЮБОМ СЛУЧАЕ!



> Кидал, халявщиков, конкурентов и школоту - не беспокоить !.
> С вопросами типа: "Сколько фуд держится ?" без запроса на абонимент


Иди подучи русский, школота! "Абонимент", блеать! :mad:



> Актуально. Работаем.


Работай полностью!

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаем

----------


## Sysenter

> Не трынди, если заливал на virtest или avdetect, то детект будет В ЛЮБОМ СЛУЧАЕ!
> 
> Иди подучи русский, школота! "Абонимент", блеать! :mad:
> 
> Работай полностью!


Да вы мутакт, билиать :)

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Работаем. Как всегда FUD.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаю

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаем

----------


## Sysenter

Работаем. Все чисто, FUD

----------


## Sysenter

UP. Работаю. FUD

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаем. FUD.

----------


## Sysenter

Работаем, обращайтесь

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаем. FUD.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаю.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, Работаю.

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаю
фуд

----------


## Sysenter

UP, работаю. ФУД

----------


## Sysenter

Работаем

----------


## Sysenter

*UP* 
Приветствую, FUD, работаем

----------

